# Dried liver treats



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here: http://www.seefido.com/html/dog_food_recipes1.htm

You will also find other dog food recipes, but I was looking to make my own dried liver this morning, so found this method which is easy peasy. I'm boiling the liver now so will post an update once it's all dried and tested on the boys. 

*Dried Beef Liver (treats) *

1 Lb Beef Liver Preheat Oven to 250 degrees 
Garlic Powder 1 - 3 table spoon 
1 Large Pot boiling Water

Rinse the beef liver well in cool water. Place the liver in a large pot of boiling water. Add Garlic powder 1-3 Tbsp to water. Allow enough room in the pot to prevent boiling over, and allow to boil for at least 1/2 to 3/4 hr or until cooked well. Let cool, cut into 1/2 inch sq cubes. Spread on a foil lined cookie sheet. Bake in a 250 degree oven for at least 2 hrs (longer is OK) or until dry to the touch. Liver will be shrunk to about 1/4 inch cubes when done. This liver is very dry when done, and can be stored in the freezer in a plastic or zip lock container.

The dried liver will last all day in your pocket, and won't stain your clothing, it is also much cheaper than freeze dried liver. You can keep it in *small film canisters * (smart!) in your pocket so your dog won't smell it.

Has anyone tried to dry their own liver treats? Please let us know what the result was. Thanks!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Marj, I make a liver treat but i dont 'dry' it. I mash them then mix it with potato flakes then bake it. The original recipe called for corn muffin mix but i want to stay away from corn.
THen i cut it in small cubes then freeze. I give it to them frozen & they just go nuts for them. Its like doggie drugs. But let me know how yours turns out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
I have done dried liver and used more garlic powder- i heard you couldn't over dose it. If you don't eat liver (I didn't) be prepared for the smell or do it on a day where you can have all the windows open. One of my training buddies uses liver and Dora knows it! She went absolutely nuts so I made it for quite awhile to combat Dora not wandering off looking for a better treat!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, I can't wait to hear how this turns out. My two go nuts over the FDL treats. I cut them up and stuff their kongs with them. I usually do that when I get home from work. It keeps them busy while I am getting chores done. Biut, you're right...they are expensive.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh man. I got a TON of complaints from the 3 kids! I started doing the liver treats around 9 a.m. so by the time the kids got up, the smell was pretty bad. They pinched their noses, ate bkfst lickety split so they could get to another floor and behind closed doors and still they b*&&*ed ! LMBO 

I am definitely going to make these again just to get that reaction!! hehehe LOL
You don't want to be making these if you expect company for dinner! It helps to keep windows open and a fan going if you have one. It's not the end of the world and the smell doesn't bother hubby nor I, just the kids.

O.k....... after 2 1/4 hrs. in a low oven, the treats were done and the dogs LOVED THEM !!! A huge success, in spite of my kids pleading and begging me to never make them again. 

Next time, I'll make a huge batch because it's really not much more work and then I'll have some for a while. The treats I made on Sat. are almost all gone now. I brought some to a friend's for her Lab and she drooled over them too. I didn't add anything but a touch of salt. I don't have garlic powder and didn't know how to use the fresh stuff exc. maybe to mince a few cloves into the water when the liver is boiling.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> ... by the time the kids got up, the smell was pretty bad. They pinched their noses, ate bkfst lickety split so they could get to another floor and behind closed doors and still they *b*&&*ed *! LMBO


I am trying and trying to figure out what word that could be.
Barfed?
Begged?
Bleched?

LOL???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok Marj. I'm convinced. I'll have to make a batch. Thanks for the update.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I am trying and trying to figure out what word that could be.
> Barfed?
> Begged?
> Bleched?
> ...


My lips are sealed.








LOL

Good luck, Michele!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a great idea Marj!Vinnie and Quince love the freeze-dried liver treats.I buy them (special order here) and they are expensive.I think I'll try this recipe and make my boys their own!If it smells bad---it could be great for a diet?I'll try it!ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm realizing now that I overbaked the bits of liver, I think. Most of them are very crispy, though some are just perfect. I guess it takes a bit of time to perfect the method. 

Reminds me, better get out and buy a whole batch of liver. I'm running out of the ones I made on Sat. already! Oh! Anyone know whether one liver is better for the pups than another - beef or veal ? I wouldn't think it matters, right?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Marj that is a good way to cook my parents as done it for years that way and there dogs just love it.You can even brake it down into small packages and even freeze it.I wish Yoda would eat them he is so picky I have tryed so many treats and he wont eat them and if he does it will get maybe 5 pieces in a week time and then he wont eat it any more the only thing I have found for Yoda was old fashion Hot dogs he will eat them every time at any time if you let him.He is the same way with his food to I have seen Yoda go about 3 days with out eating he is not one to just sit there and eat his food .We just bought a kitten and he will eat her food if I put it where he can reach it LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I'm realizing now that I overbaked the bits of liver, I think. Most of them are very crispy, though some are just perfect.


 Marj, how do you know when they are done properly? Is there a particular consistency that you try to achieve?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think i will stick with my recipe. It doesnt stink up the house that much!!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Marj, I make a liver treat but i dont 'dry' it. I mash them then mix it with potato flakes then bake it. The original recipe called for corn muffin mix but i want to stay away from corn.
> THen i cut it in small cubes then freeze. I give it to them frozen & they just go nuts for them. Its like doggie drugs. But let me know how yours turns out.


It sounds easy enough, Shannon, but my concern is being able to carry the bits around with me. I like to bring treats out on walks, car rides or other places and I'm worried I couldn't do that with your recipe. I can't imagine the bits being mess-free once they thaw in my pockets, right?

I want to recreate the same type of liver treat that we buy, those freeze-dried liver bits.

Kimberly, I was going to take the tray out of the oven at one point, but saw that a couple of pcs. of liver had a shine of fat on them still, so I baked them a bit longer. Maybe that was too long?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

YOu should invest in a dehydrater that would be so easy to do


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

No Marj, its definately NOT a pocket treat. I have a whole huge tub of the freeze dried liver treats but they dont like them. I just thought that was funny since they go crazy over the other treats. I would love to try your recipe if i thought they would eat them.


----------

